# Detailer's Domain: VW Touareg V10 TDI - just about everything on this one.



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: VW T-Reg V10 TDI
Requirements: Spring Clean Up including light paint correction, engine, and interior.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Swissvax Shield
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Swissvax Shield
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Metal Polish

Engine
Adam's APC
Uber Boar's Hair Brush
Adam's In and Out Spray
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Quick Sealant

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Adam's Leather Cleaner
Adam's Leather Conditioner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Exterior

Before









































































Prep - Wash/Decon/Wheels/Tires/Autoscrub

Wheels and Tires get cleaned up.

Adam's APC and Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner going to work

























Wash/Decon/Rinse









































Customer requested that we pull of the decals









Exhaust tips before cleaning

















Exhaust tips after steel wool #0000 and Adam's Metal Polish









Interior afters
















Afters

































































































Customer requested that we replace his wheels


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice job once more Phil! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, love the wheels and brake set-up.


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fine job, the car looks really nice:doublesho
But i think the 1st wheels look better on the car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Big car big job, great result.

John Tht.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, looks amazing. Prosche - VW hybrid. Great work carried, :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow lovely work  trying to convince the old man to get one of these!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks lovely!

Any idea what the previous wheels were?


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

I hate Touaregs, but your work on this makes me kind of like it!


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely job ona beautiful car:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing car,

just liked the previous wheels more on them


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Phil


----------



## OldMX (Nov 5, 2007)

The wheels look really amazing!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------

